# Permanent Residency Permit (PRP) application be submitted on behalf of Old Critical Skills if Critical skills visa is sill valid



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

Can we still apply for Permanent Residency, if my skill was in the 2014 Gazette and I have a valid Critical skills visa till 2024, I read a gazette somewhere that it is allowed but unable to locate it now, if anyone can confirm or provide me a document where this point is addressed please.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hello, 
Please find attached the Immigration Directive No1 of 2022 and the new skills list I think if you go through the two you might find some clarity.
Personally, what I'm doing now is ensuring I fall in the new list. I'm currently on a valid 2014 based Critical Skills Visa with more than 5yrs post qualification experience and an SA qualification which I was safely covered on all the Gigaba waivers such that I had prepared for my PR application but have had to reconsider whilst I adjust inorder to meet the gazetted requirements.


----------

